# هندسة الكهرباء



## sasadanger (27 يوليو 2010)

*​*​​هندسة الكهرباء

*م/محمود عبد الحميد

هندسة الكهرباء 
*


* (بالإنكليزية: Electrical engineering) أحيانا تسمي  هندسة   الكهرباء  والإكترونيات هي تخصص هندسي يتعامل مع دراسة وتطبيقات علوم  الكهرباء  والإلكترونيات والمجالات الكهرومغناطيسية. في بادئ الأمر أصبح هذا المجال معروفا في أواخر القرن التاسع عشر وذلك بعد انتشار التيليغراف ومحطات امداد الطاقة. والان يغطي هذا المجال عدد من المواضيع الفرعية والتي تتضمن الطاقة، الالكترونيات ،نظم التحكم، معالجة الإشارات والاتصالات اللاسلكية.*
* ومن الممكن أن نقول أن الهندسة الكهربية تتضمن أيضا  هندسة  الالكترونيات ولكن يوجد اختلاف بينهما ،حيث تهتم  هندسة   الكهرباء  بالامور المتعلقة بنظم  الكهرباء  عالية الجهد مثل نقل الطاقة والتحكم في المحركات، بينما تتعامل  هندسة  الالكترونيات مع دراسة النظم الالكترونية ذات المقاييس المنخفضة(تيار منخفض –جهد منخفض) ويتضمن ذلك علوم الحاسبات والدوائر المتكاملة. باختصار يمكن القول أن مهندسي  الكهرباء  دائما ما يهتمون باستخدام  الكهرباء  لنقل الطاقة، بينما يهتم مهندسو الالكترونيات باستخدام  الكهرباء  لنقل المعلومات.*

*  تخصصات  هندسة  الكهرباء*

* التقسيم الكلاسيكي للهندسة الكهربائية كان  هندسة  تيار الجهد العالي والتي تعرف اليوم بهندسة الطاقة وهندسة المحركات والقسم الآخر  هندسة  تيار الجهد المنخفض والتي تطورت لتصبح  هندسة  الاتصاﻻت. إضافة إلى ذلك فقد اوجدت مجاﻻت هندسية جديدة في اطار  هندسة   الكهرباء  ومنها  هندسة  القياسات،  هندسة  التحكم والالكترونيات. ومع الوقت وازدياد التطور فقد اضيف لكل فرع من هذه الفروع العديد من المجاﻻت الجديدة، وفي يومنا هذا أصبح من الصعب الاستغناء عن المعدات الكهربائية في معظم مجاﻻت الحياة. ليس بالضرورة أن تكون الاقسام التالية فروع من الهندسة الكهربائية نظرا للاختلاف بين نظام الجامعات في كل من الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية وأوروبا, ولكن لهذه التخصصات علاقة بشكل أو باخر بالهندسة الكهربائية.[1]*
*   هندسة  الطاقة*


* 

 

*
* خطوط مد كهربية*


* تهتم  هندسة  الطاقة بإنتاج ونقل وتحويل الطاقة الكهربائية وتقنية الضغط العالي. في معظم الأحوال تنتج الطاقة الكهربية عن طريق تحويل طاقة الدوران الميكانيكي عن طريق المولدات إلى طافة كهربائية. كما تهتم  هندسة  الطاقة بنطاق استهلاك الطاقة الكهربية.*
*   هندسة  المحركات*


* تعمل  هندسة  المحركات على تحويل الطاقة الكهربائية بواسطة آلات كهربائية (محركات كهربائية) إلى طاقة ميكانيكية. وتعتبر  هندسة  المحركات ذات أهمية عالية لتقنيات الأتمته حيث أن الكثير من المحركات الميكانيكية يتم تشغيلها كهربائيا. وتلعب الهندسة الالكترونية دورا مهما في اطار  هندسة  المحركات، من ناحية في مجال التحكم بالمحركات، ومن ناحية أخرى في مجال تخفيض الاستهلاك إلكترونيا. و المحركات الكهربائية المعروفة تعمل على استخدام قطبين كهربائين وركيزة مركزية فتبدأ الركيزة بالدوران عند تضاد القطبين مع بعضهما.*
*   هندسة  الاتصاﻻت*


* بمساعدة  هندسة  الاتصالات يتم نقل المعلومات عن طريق النبضات الكهربية أو الموجات الكهرومغناطيسية من المرسل إلى مستقبل واحد أو عدة مستقبلين. ومن اهتمامات  هندسة  الاتصاﻻت ايصال المعلومة مع اقل قدر من الخسائر في البيانات، وكذلك أيضا نظم معالجة الإشارات كالتشفير، فك التشفير والتنقية وتعتبر إحدى الدراسات المتوقع تأثيرها على مستقبل الطاقة في العالم.*
*   هندسة  الإلكترونيات*



* تهتم الهندسة الإلكترونية بتطوير وتصنيع واستخدامات المكونات الالكترونية مثل مكثف، مستحث وعناصر اشباه الموصلات كالصمام الثنائي والترانزيستور.*
* المايكرو إلكترونيك، أحد فروع الهندسة الإلكترونية التي تهتم بتطوير الدوائر المتكاملة (IC) من المواد أشباه الموصلات. مثال على الدوائر المتكاملة: المعالجات.*
* لا يعتبر المكثف والملف قطع إلكترونية وانما قطع كهربائية ومع ذلك فهي جزء هام في تكوين الدوائر الالكترونية مثل دوائر الرنين المستخدمة في الإرسال والاستقبال, ودوائر الموائمة والشبكات التحليلية.*
*   هندسة  الحاسوب*



* ما زالت  هندسة  الحاسوب في بعض الأنظمة الجامعية تعد أحدى شعب الهندسة الكهربائية إلا أنها لم تعد تأخذ المفهوم التقليدي المتعارف في الأربعينيات حين كانت أغلب مكونات الحاسوب موصلات كهربائية ذات أعداد هائلة. أصبح مفهوم  هندسة  الحاسوب متشعبا في عدة مجالات منها التصميم والصيانة, البرمجة, الأنظمة والشبكات.*
* هندسة التحكم الآلي (الميكاترونيك)*

* تقوم الأتمتة أو ما نطلق عليه (التحكم الآلي) على توضيف تقنيات التحكم والقياس والتقنية الرقمية لتحويل خطوات العمل اليدوية إلى ذاتية التحكم. وتعتبر  هندسة  التنظيم أحد أهم فروع الأتمتة حيث تستخدم على سبيل المثال في تثبيت عدد دورات المحركات الكهربية، أو في أنظمة الطيار الالي وأيضا في أنظمة الثبات في السيارة مثل ESP لمنع الانزﻻق، وكذلك التحكم بحرارة الثلاجات المنزلية، ومراقبة العمليات الصناعية. وقد تجعل الأتمتة من خواص نظام القدرة الكهربائية حيث يتم التحكم بجميع عناصر شبكة القدرة من محولات ومولّدات وأجهزة حماية وأنظمة قياس عن بعد وبطريقة آلية.*
*  الهندسة الكهربائية النظرية*

* تقوم الكهربائية النظرية بايصال القواعد النظرية والاوصاف والشروحات الفيزيائية المستفادة من علم الكهرباء. وتنقسم إلى عدة أقسام منها نظرية الفيض لنقاش معادﻻت ماكسويل ونظرية الدوائر لتحليل الدوائر*
*  تاريخ وأعلام الهندسة الكهربائية*

* 

 

*
* توماس أديسون*


* ابتدأ فصل الهندسة الكهربائية عن الفيزياء في زمن توماس اديسون وفيرنر فون سيمنس وفي بادئ الأمر كانت كل الاكتشافات والاختراعات تتعلق بالشحنة. في عام 1752 اخترع بينيامين فرانكلين موصلة الصواعق ونشر بين 1751 و1753 نتائج تجاربه تحت عنوان "تجارب ومشاهدات عن الكهرباء" (Experiments and Observations on Electricity). في العام 1800 قام الكساندر فولتا ببناء بطاريته الأولى المسماة "عمود فولتا" بعد اعجابه بتجربة اجراها لويجي جالفاني عام 1792. في العام 1820 قام هانز كريستيان اورستد بعمل تجارب عن انحناء ابرة البوصلة بتاثير التيار الكهربي. وفي نفس العام كرر اندريه ماري امبير تلك التجربة واثبت ان سلكين يمر فيهما التيار يؤثران بقوى على بعضهما البعض وعرف خلالها الجهد الكهربي والتيار الكهربي.*
* 

 

*
* مايكل فاراداي*


* مايكل فاراداي (ينطق أيضا ميشيل فاراداي) قدم أعمال كبيرة في مجال الفيضين الكهربي والمغناطيسي، وعرف أيضا خطوط المجال. وبناء على أعمال فاراداي قدم جيمس كليرك ماكسويل اعماﻻ في إكمال نظرية الكهرومغناطيسية والكهروديناميكيةـ وقدم عام 1864 معادﻻت ماكسويل والتي تعتبر أحد أهم أسس الهندسة الكهربية.[2]*
* فيليب رايس اخترع عام 1860 الهاتف في معهد جارنيير في فريدريكسدورف اﻻ ان اختراعه لم ينل القدر الكافي من الاهتمام، إلى أن "اخترع" الكساندر جراهام بيل عام 1867 أول هاتف قابل للتسويق ونجح بالفعل في تسويقه.*
* في اطار  هندسة  التيار العالي يعتبر فيرنر فون سيمنس أحد أهم الاعلام حيث اكتشف عام 1866 مبدأ الدينامو وبنى به أول مولد كهربي وبذلك أصبحت  الكهرباء  وللمرة الأولى متاحة للاستخدام وبكميات كبيرة. وفي العام 1876 اخترع توماس إديسون مصباح خيط الكربون مما اعطى  الكهرباء  دفعة كبيرة إلى داخل المجتمع المدني. في نفس الوقت عمل نيكوﻻ تسلا وميكايل فون دوليفو-دوبروولسكي على تطوير التيار المتردد والذي يعتبر أساس الطاقة إلى يومنا هذا.*
* 

 

*
* نيكولا تسلا*


* في العام 1883 أسس ايراسموس كيتلر تخصص الهندسة الكهربائية في جامعة دارمشتات التقنية في ألمانيا (TU-Darmstadt) لتصبح أول مرة تدرس فيها في العالم. واستمرت الدراسة لمدة أربع سنوات ليتخرج الطالب بلقب مهندس كهربائي.*
* استطاع هاينريش رودولف هيرتز في العام 1884 اثبات معادﻻت ماكسويل عمليا، واثبت وجود الموجات الكهرومغناطيسية ليصبح بذلك مؤسس علم النقل اللاسلكي للإشارات ومؤسس  هندسة  الاتصاﻻت.*
* في العام 1896 شغل غوغليلمو ماركوني أو محطة إرسال ﻻسلكية على مسافة 3 كم، وبناء على أعماله أصبحت في العام 1900 أولى محطات الارسال والاستقبال الراديوي متوفرة تجاريا. عام 1905 اخترع جون فليمينغ أول صمام ثنائي، ليتبعه عام 1906 روبرت فون ليبن ولي دو فوريس بالصمام الثلاثي. والتي اعطت مهندسي الاتصاﻻت زخما جديدا كعنصر لتقوية الإشارة.*
* جون لوجي بيرد اخترع عام 1926 أول جهاز تلفاز ميكانيكي بسيط، وعام 1928 التلفاز الملون. وفي نفس العام تمت أول عملية بث للتلفاز عبر المحيط من لندن إلى نيويورك. وفي العام 1931 قدم مانفريد فون اردينه أو تلفاز كهربائي على أساس اسطوانة أشعة الكاثود.*
* عام 1942 قدم الألماني كونراد تسوزه أو حاسوب كامل الوضائف تحت مسمى Z3، ليلحقه في العام 1946 جون ايكرت وجون ماوكلي بجهازهما ENIAC اختصارا لـ" الحاسوب والمكامل العددي الإلكتروني" (Electronic Numerical Integrator and Computer) ليعلن رسميا عن زمن الحاسوب، الأمر الذي قدم خدمات كبيرة للمؤسسات العلمية مثل ناسا التي اعتمدت الحواسيب لدعم برنامجها أبولو.*
* اختراع الترانزيستور على ايدي وليام شوكلي، جون باردين ووالتر براتاين عام 1947 في معامل بيل فتح امام الجميع افاق جديدة في تقنية اشباه الموصلات والدوائر المتكاملة وسمح للمصنعين بتصغير حجم الأجهزة بشكل دراماتيكي.*
* في العام 1958 اخترع جي سي ديفول وجاي انغلبرجر أول روبوت صناعي ليستخدم عام 1960 ﻻول مرة في مصانع جينرال موتورز.*
* وفي معامل شركة انتل اخترع مارشيان هوف في العام 1968 أول مايكروبروسيسور بطلب من شركة يابانيه لتصميم جهاز حاسب صغير الحجم ليتم في العام 1969 تصنيع أول مايكروبروسيسور (intel 4004).*
* قامت فيليبس عام 1978 بتصنيع أول قرص مدمج CD لتخزين البيانات رقميا، وبعد تعاون مع شركة سوني نتج عام 1982 القرص المدمج الصوتي Audio-CD لينتج في النهاية نسق الـ CD-ROM في العام 1985.*
*  نظام التعليم*

* يتطلب الحصول على شهادة جامعية أو بكالوريوس في الهندسة الكهربائية غالبا 5 سنوات إلا أن هناك جامعات تسمح بنظام 4 سنوات أيضا. تختلف طريقة تخصيص المواد والتدريس باختلاف هذه الجامعات فمثلا هناك جامعات عربية تبدأ بتخصيص السنة الأولى لإعادة التأهيل تحت اسم (تمهيدي) ثم تلحق بسنتين تخصص كهرباء عام وبعدها سنتين تخصص شعبة (قوى, اتصالات والكترونيات أو حاسوب وتحكم مثلا). يتوزع المنهج الدراسي للهندسة الكهربائية بشكل مشابه للسياق الاتي:*



[*]*في السنة الأولي من الدراسة يتم تأهيل الطالب الجامعي بنظرة سريعة لكل ما تم دراسته خلال المراحل الدراسية قبل الجامعة. يشمل هذا التركيز على الرياضيات, الفيزياء, الكيمياء بالدرجة الأولى بالإضافة لبعض المواد المتطلبة.* 
[*]*في السنوات الأولى التخصصية للكهرباء يبدأ التركيز على كل من القوانين الكهربائية وتحليل الدوائر المختلفة والشبكات الكهربائية, مقدمة إلى الالكترونيات, والحاسوب بشكل عام. أثناء دراسة هذه المواد تظل الرياضيات متطلبا أساسيا لدعم الدوال والمعادلات الرياضية وتطبيقاتها بشكل خاص وغالبا ما تكون مشاركة مع تخصصات أخرى كالهندسة الميكانيكية, الهندسة المدنية مثلا.* 
[*]*في السنوات التخصصية التالية يبدأ توزيع مواد أخرى جديدة ولكن تختلف باختلاف الشعب في قسم الهندسة الكهربائية. فمثلا يبدأ قسم القوى والطاقة بالتشعب أكثر في مجال الضغط العالي, المحولات وشبكات التوزيع بينما يركز قسم الالكترونيات والاتصالات أكثر على أنظمة الاتصالات والتراسل التماثلي والرقمي بنوعية السلكي واللاسلكي, الإذاعة والتلفاز, والأقمار الإصطناعية (الساتل). من ناحية أخرى يهتم قسم الحاسوب بأنظمة التحكم المنطقي, البرمجة, أنظمة التشغيل, وشبكات الحاسوب. بالمثل قد تتواجد مواد مشاركة بين الشعب المختلفة في قسم  الكهرباء  مثل التحكم الخطبي ونقل الإشارة.*
* عند إنهاء الطالب لفترة الدراسة الجامعية بنجاح يحصل على شهادة جامعية بدرجة بكالوريوس ويطلق عليه عمليا (مهندس) ملحقا به التخصص مثل مهندس كهرباء, مهندس إلكترونيات,..إلخ. بعد ذلك يمكن للمهندس أن يبحث عن وظيفة تتناسب مع مجاله أو أن يبدأ مشاريعة الخاصة أو حتى الاستمرار في الدراسة. في الحالة الأخيرة يبدأ المهندس مرحلة دراسية جديدة تسمى الدراسات العليا, الماستر أو الماجستير وتكون عادة لسنتين. لاتتوقف الهندسة الكهربائية عند هذه المرحلة فقط ولكن يمكن أيضا لمن أكمل دراسة الماجستير وناقشها بنجاح أن يبدأ مرحلة جديدة تسمى الأستاذية أو الدكتوراة ويطلق عليه عند الانتهاء منها بالأستاذ أو البروفسور وهي أعلى مراتب الدراسة. نظرا لإلتباس المصطلح "أستاذ" مع مصطلح مدرس ولأن هذه الكلمة تضع البروفسور في موقف محرج نوعا ما تم ابدالها بكلمة "أستاذ دكتور" أو تختصر إلى "أ.د". يمكن للبروفسور أن يناقش أبحاثا, يدرس في جامعة أو حتى يؤلف كتبا جامعية.*​المصدر: ملتقى البحاره فى الوطن العربى


----------



## abbas fadhel (1 نوفمبر 2010)

الموضوع جيد..تسلمو


----------



## hany1112 (3 نوفمبر 2010)

الرجا ان ترسلوا لى كل ما يخص الكونتاكتورات


----------



## Dema alkhateeb (9 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
انا طالبة هندسة حاسوب سنة اولى لم يعجبني تخصصي وأفكر بالتحويل الى هندسة كهرباء وأريك من يؤيدني او يعارضني رجاءا


----------



## عبدالحليم حمود (14 نوفمبر 2010)

انا بئيدك تكوني مهندسة كهرباء واتمنالك النجاح والتوفيق من كل قلبي لااالك ولكل الناس


----------



## Eng-Maher (7 ديسمبر 2010)

موضوع رائع اخى سعد ... شكرا كثيرا على وضع هذا الموضوع... تحياتى


----------



## iyad tobaish (28 مارس 2011)

ما افضل برامج للتصميم الكهربائي الخاص بالمنشات والمباني


----------



## RAMZY2006 (10 مايو 2011)

مشكووووووور يا باشمهندس


----------



## نصر مصطفى (9 مايو 2013)

ممكن يا استا>محمود عبد الحميد شرح تركيب جهاز ماركونى لاسلكى انا اعارف تركيبه نظرى ولكن لا اجيد فيها الى القليل فى ممكن رجاء شرح وتركيبه بصيغة bdf شرح مبسط الله يكرم حضرتك


----------



## karimouxx (13 مايو 2013)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## karimouxx (13 مايو 2013)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx .


----------



## karimouxx (13 مايو 2013)

thanxxxxxxxxx


----------



## karimouxx (13 مايو 2013)

thanxxxxxxxxx .


----------



## karimouxx (13 مايو 2013)

thanxxxxxxxxx . . .


----------



## karimouxx (13 مايو 2013)

thanxxxxxxxxx . ..


----------



## karimouxx (13 مايو 2013)

thanxxxxxxxxx .... .. .


----------



## karimouxx (13 مايو 2013)

thanxxxxxxxxx .. .


----------



## karimouxx (13 مايو 2013)

thanxxxxxxxxx .. .


----------



## karimouxx (13 مايو 2013)

thanxxxxxxxxx ... . . .


----------



## karimouxx (13 مايو 2013)

thanxxxxxxxxx ... . . .


----------



## karimouxx (13 مايو 2013)

thanxxxxxxxxx. .


----------



## karimouxx (13 مايو 2013)

thanxxxxxxxxx .. .. . . .


----------



## karimouxx (13 مايو 2013)

thanxxxxxxxxx. . .....


----------



## karimouxx (13 مايو 2013)

thanxxxxxxxxx .. . . .


----------



## فيزيكو (16 مايو 2013)

شكراااااااااااااااااااا


----------

